# Top Knot Bands



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Where is the best place to get top knot bands that won't break the pups hair?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I go to Sally's beauty supply a d get rubber bands in colors. 250 for about $2 or so


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Where can I find the little baby velcro bows?*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think ALL bands break the hair! even the silicone ones.
I find the scrunchies break the least---not pulled so tightly, but then your pup may end up eating one! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I bought some at Walmart in the little girl's section awhile ago that I use for Leila and they don't break the hair so far. They came in a little sectioned case with all different colors. There's got to be at least 100 in there. I also ordered some scissors made for cutting them out from toplinepet.com and she even threw in a bag of black bands for free. The scissors didn't cost much either. I use the scissors if Leila's hair around it looks like it might get tangled in the band. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Thank you! I will try the little girl section to see about the bands.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I order my girls bands from Show Off. We use the 1/4 medium weight and I use the band scissors to cut them out when I change them


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a link to the bands from Showoff. The small yellow ones DO NOT break hair. They are super streatchy and don't break.

medium bands The best bands, at the best prices.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Pam and Jennifer. I ordered the bands and the scissors from Show Off.


----------

